# Now for the real reason I'm here: Raving about my new Kalis (Kali?) class!



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 30, 2006)

OMMFG! Kalis (or is it Kali?) is the poo! Forgive my total lack of terminology, here. We used both single stick and double stick, doing five-point drills. Then we did some slicing or cutting drills utilizing single stick feed with double stick counter-offense and attack. I had a bit of trouble with the sinwally which was uber-improved by the end. One of the junior instructors actually trained under my original Muay Thai Kru shortly after I moved. Small world! Anyway, the instructor ran out of rattan, or I'd be practicing right now. 

Also, the JKD boys are down to spar after class, so next week I bring my gear! I hung out and worked the bag for an hour and watched them do some knife/stick sparring. Awesome, I'm sorry I waited.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2006)

sounds great! go for it and learn lots!


----------



## Jimi (Jun 30, 2006)

Kick'in, Stick'in, Bone Crunch'in. Have fun man! PEACE


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2006)

I am glad you have finally found your way!  Hopefully you will
continue to enjoy practicing this for a long time.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 30, 2006)

Very cool!  Glad you liked it.  Keep on stick'n!


----------



## Tarot (Jun 30, 2006)

Woot! :cheers:  I felt the same way after my first Modern Arnis class.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys, I see myself doing this for a long time.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2006)

sounds like you just cought the FMA bug.  once bitten you can never get rid of it,

Sure sounds like you are enjoying yourslef


----------



## Toasty (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick?


WTF are you doing over here?  LOL

And why does it say your account has been suspended?


Rob


----------

